# 96 degrees today....



## Michael Wagner

Weatherman said 96 degrees today and all I can think about is February


----------



## shotgun12

today over here, we are waiting for thunder storms,will help cool it down a bit.


----------



## SalmonBum

I hear ya, I would be OK with some snow. Friend of mine lives in WA and wants me to move out there to work for him. He called me a few weeks ago and said they were riding sleds 30 min from his house. It got me thinking...........


----------



## sylvan19

It's nice to see I'm not the only one. I have been keeping my eye out and checking craigslist for used sleds maybe I will get lucky and come across a real good deal. Not really in the market but what the hell if the price is right why not


----------



## outside4me

I know the feeling 
Getting time to fire them up and fog the garage for skeeters ... along with this vid playing in the haze of the sweet smell of 2 stroke ..ahhhhhh

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9192270"]Deep Powder with Ski Doo XPs on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bigcountrysg

sylvan19 said:


> It's nice to see I'm not the only one. I have been keeping my eye out and checking craigslist for used sleds maybe I will get lucky and come across a real good deal. Not really in the market but what the hell if the price is right why not


 
I will sell you one for 75 bucks. Needs engine work, needs suspension work, but it is all there. I have suspension parts new in the box. Which is why I want 75 dollars for it. Let me know if you are interested. 

It is a 93 Polaris 600 indy


----------



## Jfish

SalmonBum said:


> I hear ya, I would be OK with some snow. Friend of mine lives in WA and wants me to move out there to work for him. He called me a few weeks ago and said they were riding sleds 30 min from his house. It got me thinking...........


How is the riding there? I thought about moving over there due to the fantastic trout fishing and weather but I didn't think they got a lot of snow?


----------



## outside4me

Change is coming !!!! mid 30's for over night lows starting to show up


----------



## SalmonBum

A basin in Colorado got enough snow to cover the ground last nite.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crazy Axe

SalmonBum said:


> A basin in Colorado got enough snow to cover the ground last nite.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


When we going? :lol::evil:


----------



## Michael Wagner

Old guy weather guesser on channel 12 this morning said the Lk. Superior shoreline could see flurries tonight


----------



## outside4me

Michael Wagner said:


> Old guy weather guesser on channel 12 this morning said the Lk. Superior shoreline could see flurries tonight


That's what I love about MI . With the right cold blast and the right winds across the waters... nothing but LES heaven :evilsmile
Just like to see some base before they hit..at least frozen ground


----------

